# What is size of your Monitor?



## kunnu (Aug 24, 2013)

Hello,

What is size of your monitor?

- Best monitor size for eyes?

Thanks.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 24, 2013)

Have two, both are 20"ers.

Had video card support for 4, but gave the other video card that was connected via CrossFire to my buddy's little bro who wanted to build his own PC. Kind of regret it now...


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Aug 24, 2013)

I have two 24" monitors side by side then a 32" mounted TV above them that is mostly used as a third monitor.


----------



## KS_Phillip (Aug 24, 2013)

I use a high res (2560x1440) 27" IPS display on my desktop.  13" retina display on my notebook.  Love 'em both


----------



## Boltersdriveer (Aug 24, 2013)

Using two monitors here, Dell U2312HM (23") and a second-hand 21.5" Dell monitor released in 2010. Both are at a resolution of 1920x1080, which works really well to my liking so far!


----------



## Lee (Aug 24, 2013)

Was using 4, but now down to 2x 22" Viewsonic screens.  I also have a Bloomberg terminal but I suppose that does not count.


----------



## SkylarM (Aug 24, 2013)

Three screens at the moment. Two 27" 2560x1440 screens and a 22" 1920x1080 screen.


----------



## Patrick (Aug 24, 2013)

2 x 23" LG IPS234V

Also have 15" MacBookPro next to them which i use mostly


----------



## drmike (Aug 24, 2013)

Good topic.

Running (2) 1440x900 monitors currently.  1440x900 resolutions used on both. So, 2880x900 total.

Using these since my larger Samsung 22" went on the fritz.   Random lines/banding down the right side.   

I like to run monitors at the same resolution with standard rotation.   Definitely considering a third though on rotation for reading purposes.

I *really* need to get up to speed with custom drivers under Debian though.  Certainly need to do better on the control/tweaking since I finally have some real video cards on hand (including one in the current "new" workstation).

I have a date for later on today to pick up some other monitors for another workstation build I am doing :0  Looking at a slight bump up standard HD - 1920x1080.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 24, 2013)

W1H-Lee said:


> Was using 4, but now down to 2x 22" Viewsonic screens.  I also have a Bloomberg terminal but I suppose that does not count.


Looking into Bloomber terminals, looks like a subscription is $24k/yr.... Whaa?

Sauce: http://qz.com/84961/this-is-how-much-a-bloomberg-terminal-costs/


----------



## drmike (Aug 24, 2013)

Bloomberg. 

I remember those (earlier ones) from my daytrading days.  Worth it? ahh not really.    Rather have straight raw data feeds near-time.   Forget all the other crap.

Yeppers, automated lots of my trading based on scraping and streams.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Aug 24, 2013)

Let's see... My laptop has a 1280x800 monitor (pretty much standard for when it was made). My laptop turned desktop is hooked up to a 23" 1280x1024 monitor, and my tech-station has a ~27" 1920x1080 monitor and a ~20" 1440x900 monitor. I like my tech-station the most.


----------



## George_Fusioned (Aug 24, 2013)

Two old 24" Dells (2407WFP) and a 32" LCD TV for my graphs


----------



## 5n1p (Aug 24, 2013)

2 x 22'', resolution on both of them 1680x1050 and i find it good for this size of monitor. Also there is 10'' netbook but don't use it that much.


----------



## drmike (Aug 24, 2013)

Those with IPS LCDs, what is your take on them?  Worth the additional cost?


----------



## SkylarM (Aug 24, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Those with IPS LCDs, what is your take on them?  Worth the additional cost?


Korean monitors are cheap  Gotta love it. Got both of mine when they sold for like $300 per for the 27" 1440p screens.


----------



## kaniini (Aug 24, 2013)

I am using a 46" display mounted on my wall usually.


----------



## Lee (Aug 24, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Looking into Bloomber terminals, looks like a subscription is $24k/yr.... Whaa?
> 
> Sauce: http://qz.com/84961/this-is-how-much-a-bloomberg-terminal-costs/


I don't pay for it, the Bank does


----------



## concerto49 (Aug 24, 2013)

30" Dell Ultra Sharp (2560x1600) + 24" (1920x1200) + 24" (1920x1200) [titled 90 degrees for web surfing]


----------



## Pmadd (Aug 24, 2013)

I've got 4 as of now. Three 27" 2560x1440 screens and a 24" 1920x1080 screen


----------



## wdq (Aug 24, 2013)

I picked up a 27" 2560x1440 Qnix monitor about a month ago. I have been loving the resolution bump. Before I had 3x 20" 1600x900 monitors.

My current setup is a 27" 2560x1440 monitor in the middle, and two vertical 1440x900 20" monitors (one on either side of the big monitor.) The total resolution is 4360x1440. 

A lot of applications don't work well on the vertical monitors, but they are useful for something like an FTP client, SSH client, chat programs, reading documentation, displaying additional toolbars in programs, and showing code. 

I may end up getting another monitor to put above the 2560x1440 monitor in the middle, but I'm fine with my current setup so I'm waiting.


----------



## shawn_ky (Aug 24, 2013)

Single 19" LCD with a green line going thru it at times on a desktop... mostly use my laptop with a 17" screen...


----------



## drmike (Aug 24, 2013)

So what is the cause of these various, like above random steady colored lines?   

I have one monitor that started doing that and it was mega low use and babied.

Some common issue like poor assembly and seating of ribbon connector(s) or is this the liquid crystal itself going bonkers?


----------



## shawn_ky (Aug 24, 2013)

I've been too lazy over the last few years to actually find out... It's kind of funny, I can press in on the bezel at the top of the start of the line and it goes away for awhile.   Seems to be no rhyme or reason to it as it only happens ever so often but at least daily...  Laptop gets more use for me anyhow.


----------



## NodeBytes (Aug 24, 2013)

@buffalooed - It's generally the LCD Panel itself. Some are fragile as heck and will break from just sitting on a desk and the desk getting a small bump. My old laptop (Dell) developed a line when I set a book down next to it.


----------



## drmike (Aug 24, 2013)

bcarlsonmedia said:


> @buffalooed - It's generally the LCD Panel itself. Some are fragile as heck and will break from just sitting on a desk and the desk getting a small bump. My old laptop (Dell) developed a line when I set a book down next to it.


Wow!  A book on the desk and blam.  

I have had two bad experiences with Samsung brand monitors bought new failing with the line issue.   I am a work area freak about bumps and bangs, so very stumped

Giving HP a try now with their IPS lower cost models.  About do my unboxing 

Timely topic since was/am in the market for monitors, albeit at reasonable, ehh low cost.


----------



## kunnu (Aug 24, 2013)

So 19, 21, 22 size is good for eyes or 24?

Do you recommended any good monitor? (Company + Size + Features)


----------



## fizzyjoe908 (Aug 24, 2013)

kunnu said:


> So 19, 21, 22 size is good for eyes or 24?
> 
> Do you recommended any good monitor? (Company + Size + Features)


22" or 24" is decent. I also like Asus monitors...though I have Asus everything. Very happy with them


----------



## KS_Phillip (Aug 25, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/111131410122

Korean IPS power


----------



## pcan (Aug 25, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> So what is the cause of these various, like above random steady colored lines?


It is a faulty row driver chip or a bad bonding between one of the row buffer chips and the LCD ribbon connector (the internal ribbon, not the one that connects the panel to the monitor or PC mainboard). A temporary fix is possible: open the panel and apply pressure over the folding section of the ribbon connector. Temporary adhesive such as 3M blue-tack could be useful. If the bonding is still partially working, simply press over the edge of the panel. The only permanent solution is the replacement of the LCD panel.


----------



## Coastercraze (Aug 25, 2013)

I've got a single 23" Acer at 1920 x 1080. I also have a 22" Acer which runs at 1680 x 1050, but I am not using that right now.


----------



## shawn_ky (Aug 25, 2013)

@pcan must be the pressure I put and has partial bonding.. Interesting!


----------



## mikho (Aug 25, 2013)

12.1"


----------



## Maximum_VPS (Aug 28, 2013)

17" laptop or when i feel like it the 42" tv


----------



## H_Heisenberg (Aug 28, 2013)

21,5" @ 1920x1080

I've got only one .


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 28, 2013)

Currently on a 25" Asus primary with two IBM 19" on each side for my workstation.  Single 27" Asus for my gaming rig.


----------



## MartinD (Aug 28, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> Currently on a 25" Asus primary with two IBM 19" on each side for my workstation.  Single 27" Asus for my gaming rig.


and just what are you compensating for, Aldryic?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Aug 28, 2013)

MartinD said:


> and just what are you compensating for, Aldryic?


For wearing out my alt-tab/^alt-tab keys >_>  Multitasking must be done efficiently


----------



## drmike (Aug 29, 2013)

Running two HP 23xi's.  1920x1080 each.  Purely for doing desk work and light graphic editing.  I am not a gamer, so very sufficient.

Entirely different display technology.  My old eyes still are still adjusting to them.


----------



## clarity (Aug 29, 2013)

At work, I have 3 22" monitors. Two that are my personal ones: Acer x223w and a Dell that they bought me.

At home, I have a Samsung t260. It really just sits there. I don't use it much.


----------



## MartinD (Aug 29, 2013)

4 Samsung 22" all on 1680x1050


----------



## drmike (Aug 29, 2013)

4 monitors MartinD??!?!

How do you orient yours and keep them actually used?   Finding with 2 big monitors lots of wasted time viewing one monitor and other is ignored.


----------



## shawn_ky (Aug 29, 2013)

I'm starting to get monitor envy...


----------



## ryanarp (Aug 29, 2013)

Currently sporting a dual 24" setup at 1920x1080. It gets the job done.


----------



## Eric1212 (Aug 29, 2013)

*2 x* 24" LG E2442TC secondary displays 

*1 x *27" iMac for main work  2560x1440

*1 x *24" BenQ GL245 for Apple TV content 

13" MacBook Pro Glossy 

Maybe I have an addiction


----------



## MartinD (Aug 29, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> 4 monitors MartinD??!?!
> 
> 
> How do you orient yours and keep them actually used? Finding with 2 big monitors lots of wasted time viewing one monitor and other is ignored.


Just a 2x2 stack on the wall. In fairness, I've only got 3 running at the moment while I rejig things here but yeah. Also debating the 5th LG LED to use for TV or something.


----------



## wdq (Aug 29, 2013)

Relating to working with four monitors I didn't share my monitors that I use at work in my first post, so here they are: 

2x 19" HP monitors at 1440x900

1x Hanns-G 22" at 1920x1080

1x Gateway 22" at 1920x1080

I typically have one of the larger ones being used for research/looking things up on the Internet while the other larger monitor is used for writing code. The two smaller monitors change depending on what I'm working on. Sometimes one may have a working copy of the app running, the other monitor may have a database GUI open, or SSH connections, or FTP running to work with various things.

I am able to orient myself so that I can see two or three monitors at any given time. Having each monitor for something specific allows me to easily switch between them like a lot of people switch between windows, I just don't have to deal with as much of that minimizing, maximizing, and adjusting of Windows. 

At home on a Mac I use something called Mission Control which I find very interesting. I mapped one of the mouse buttons that usually will go back/forward in a web browser so that it will launch Mission Control. Once I'm in Mission Control I can switch between different desktops, each having different windows open. I can then have several monitors like I did before, but I can also have different desktops for different things. If I'm working on multiple projects at any given time I can create a desktop for each project. I find Mission Control incredibly useful. Gnome has something very similar to Mission Control that I use when I'm using my Linux laptop.


----------



## Slownode (Aug 29, 2013)

1 - 24" 1920x1200 60Hz 3ms TN+ LCD


1 - 19" 1280x1024 60Hz 6ms IPS LCD


1 - 19" 1600x1200 75Hz flat CRT


It's funny how the CRT has superior colour and contrast, was cheaper, and is much older... although it's a bit out of focus, need to tune it.


----------



## Ishaq (Aug 29, 2013)

22'' 1920x1080.


----------



## jcaleb (Aug 29, 2013)

27'' 1920x1080.


----------



## D. Strout (Aug 29, 2013)

Before I moved to college, I had 2x 20" 1600x900 monitors. Not a bad setup. They were attached to my desktop, which I didn't bring. Instead I have a laptop with me with your standard, underwhelming 1366x768 display (14" instead of the usual 15.6").  The color is lousy, the viewing angles worse. Multitasking is harder. I dislike it. The only reason I got a laptop with such a poor display is that it has a 3rd gen i7 processor with 8GB of memory, which I like. I'm starting to wish I had brought one of my HPs. Good, solid displays those.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 29, 2013)

Slownode said:


> 1 - 24" 1920x1200 60Hz 3ms TN+ LCD
> 
> 1 - 19" 1280x1024 60Hz 6ms IPS LCD
> 
> ...


Don't forget heavy as fudge too. Hated my old CRT Monitors.

Because my desktop is nowhere to be found (Thanks moving company!) I'm still stuck on my netbook.

But wait! We're talking about screens here! Lets talk about screens!

11.6 inches of genuine Acer Netbook Goodness! Golly Gee! With 1366 x 768 HD LED LCD! Premium! Wow!

Yeah... Been living off of this for two months. I really need my desktop...


----------



## PhaseNetworks (Aug 29, 2013)

3 x 27" Asus VE278

Seems to work well, one for browsing, one for emails, and another I usually play TV on.


----------



## drmike (Aug 30, 2013)

PhaseNetworks said:


> 3 x 27" Asus VE278
> 
> , and another I usually play TV on.


Been waiting for someone to bring TV/video into the monitor mix.

Anyone doing picture in picture or similar TV viewing    I don't need full big res 1920x1080 viewing for TV, usually.  

Interested in anyone piping content, especially broadcast into computer or directly to monitor in PiP type arrangement while still leveraging the monitor at same time for desktop space.


----------



## Nick (Aug 30, 2013)

Had a 24" with my PC but I disbanded that a couple of months ago. No idea about my laptop.

opcorn:


----------



## Francisco (Aug 30, 2013)

Pmadd said:


> I've got 4 as of now. Three 27" 2560x1440 screens and a 24" 1920x1080 screen


.

I got 2 x 24"'s but I've been thinking about getting a 3rd. It'd be really nice having 2 screens just for coding and a 3rd for IRC and all the other random crap I have open.

Francisco


----------



## splitice (Aug 30, 2013)

27" top monitor (ultra widescreen) and 15" laptop screen. Too stingey for another


----------



## shovenose (Aug 31, 2013)

Three brand new Samsung 23" LED LCD monitors running at 1920x1080.

For the fact that they're only 1920x1080 and they aren't IPS, they're damn good.

One developed a green stuck pixel though, and they aren't VESA-mount capable


----------



## Abdussamad (Aug 31, 2013)

Just one 20" monitor.


----------



## ultimatehostings (Aug 31, 2013)

a 22" 1920x1080 screen.


----------



## billingspc (Sep 1, 2013)

dual samsung SyncMaster 245bw 24 in. few years old but still work great..


----------



## Shados (Sep 1, 2013)

wdq said:


> At home on a Mac I use something called Mission Control which I find very interesting. I mapped one of the mouse buttons that usually will go back/forward in a web browser so that it will launch Mission Control. Once I'm in Mission Control I can switch between different desktops, each having different windows open. I can then have several monitors like I did before, but I can also have different desktops for different things. If I'm working on multiple projects at any given time I can create a desktop for each project. I find Mission Control incredibly useful. Gnome has something very similar to Mission Control that I use when I'm using my Linux laptop.


Just so you know, the majority of popular Linux window managers & desktop environments have multiple-desktop/workspace support - it's not functionality limited to gnome .


----------

